# The wood was a wasteland of rotting silence



## jamesgreenfield

My suggestion is: El bosc era un erm de silenci podrint

no estic segur de la paraula erm, perque vol dir més un lloc arid

gràcies, James


----------



## pompau

A mi "erm" em sembla perfecte. "Silenci podrint" no crec que sigui correcte. Hauria de ser "que es podria", "en descomposició" o "a mig podrir" per a que soni català. "Silenci putrescent", és possiblement el més adequat si vols emprar un sol mot per a traduir "rotting", tot i que la paraula "putrescent" no és d'ús comú.


----------



## jamesgreenfield

moltes gràcies, utilitzaré ''que es podria''


----------



## Elessar

I què et sembla:

*El bosc era un erm de silenci putrefacte*


----------



## pompau

A mi em sembla bé, més natural. S'hauria de veure igualment el context, per si fa falta remarcar que encara s'està podrint o si és indiferent i "putrefacte" respon a la imatge que volia transmetre l'original.


----------



## EribaGT

﻿Amb el vostre permís jo suggeriria que en lloc de la traducció literal de la paraula "rotting" intentéssim interpretar-la : ya que rot=podrit,  i que perquè alguna cosa es podreixi generalment es necessita molt temps no seria possible traduir-lo com a "silenci... immemorial/perenne/etern" etc.. ﻿veient la frase fins i tot m'encaixaria "silenci aclaparador"
Evidentment seria bo conèixer el context.


----------



## pompau

Amb "aclaparador" es perdria el sentit de "corrupte" de la paraula "rotting". Si ens és igual que soni pretenciós, jo preferiria "putrescent", però és evident que l'ús de "rotting" en anglès és infinitament més comú que el de "putrescent" en català.
Finalment serà el senyot Greenfield qui triarà. Nosaltres no en tenim el context i hem fet tot el possible. Gràcies per col·laborar-hi, EribaGT.


----------



## EnricF

Una consideració: sí que és cert que caldria conservar el sentit de podrir-se del "rotting" anglès, ja que s'utilitza en una comparació amb el bosc, en què la fusta es podreix. D'altra banda, potser "wasteland" es podria traduir més per "ermot" que per "erm" (amb l'avantatge que ermot és tan sols substantiu, mentre que erm és alhora adjectiu i pot produir confusió a primer cop d'ull).


----------

